# Feeding Systems



## Andrew Walsh loft (Dec 10, 2011)

I am a Junior flyer from the WOC club in the 
395 Concourse my dad also flys but our bird will be split into sepret lofts soon and i would like to know feeding systems for my birds because i have never done this befor so i could realy use peoples help and advice


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I feed once a day right after loft flying or training toss. For every 6-8 birds I give one scoop (1 cup). This helps so much when I call them in... They fly to my call, hope this helps


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I use the same system been working for years  once the birds are kitting and routing the seem to come down on command and trap with no hesitation


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Try The Mike Ganus 123 System Do Your Research With Other Club Members And See Who Doing Well And You Should Be Fine...


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

i feed once a day after train or toss i feed them until a few birds go to drink, i do this until tossing/racing starts, and then they are nice and trained to my whistle.... once racing starts i feed them a little bit in the morning ( id say 1/3 ration)already in the feeder when they get home from toss... when i get home from work,loft fly them with flagging for about 45 min-1 hr, call them in, man they will be trapping hard and hauling ass in!! give them food until a group of 5 or 6 starts drinking water. 

note: i put in extra safflour into my morning mix, because the birds love it. I train pretty hard and fat is good. This i believe is going to have them racing home on the training toss so they can be the first ones for the tasty safflour . I like the idea of feeding 1/3 ration too, because if you lag, you get no food until the evening. IMO it tells you who is healthy or not.

With this method, you will never have slow trapping birds!! from there first trap to trapping during race season, they will be trapping lighting fast. This becomes a habit, and when they hear my whistle they come hauling ass! This i think is important so in the longer races as old birds and the longer young bird races, races when you want your birds to be nice and fed, they will still trap fast for you. You dont want to have to starve them to get them trapped on the long races. 


I had outstaning results form this above. you can PM i can give you more details, i never mind helping out


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

breeder 2 time a day. morning and b4 i close up.
young 1 time a day b4 i close up.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Andrew Walsh loft said:


> I am a Junior flyer from the WOC club in the
> 395 Concourse my dad also flys but our bird will be split into sepret lofts soon and i would like to know feeding systems for my birds because i have never done this befor so i could realy use peoples help and advice


 Why not learn and follow the system that your Dad is using one loft over ?  Certainly your Dad has had pigeons for quite some time, and is the best person to advise you. I mean if he is having success then why reinvent the wheel ? On the other hand, if he is not doing so well, then that is another story. I mean there must be at least a hundred different system's and having a dozen or more listed here won't do much in terms of providing you guidance. What are you to do, pick one listed here at random ? 

Best advice is to find yourself a mentor, and learn from them, learn their system. The guy running the loft next to yours would make the most sense, but if there is some issue concerning that, then find someone else in your club or combine who does well, and learn their system first hand and in person. Far better then picking ideas from this post and that, in fact all this information may just help to confuse the issue. 

Good Luck.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

yep what warren said, I picked the guy in our club that was the best, and nestled up next to him, and asked him every question i could, offered to clean his loft, brought him steaks, and just tried to repay him with acts a young guy can do in exchange for knowledge. I think guys like to keeps secrets, but if you show a real willingness to learn, and are grateful i think the old timers will def help you out. 

maybe he wants to beat his dad Warren? haha i know I would!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sunshineracinglofts said:


> yep what warren said, I picked the guy in our club that was the best, and nestled up next to him, and asked him every question i could, offered to clean his loft, brought him steaks, and just tried to repay him with acts a young guy can do in exchange for knowledge. I think guys like to keeps secrets, but if you show a real willingness to learn, and are grateful i think the old timers will def help you out.
> 
> *maybe he wants to beat his dad Warren? haha i know I would!!*


 That is a thought...if that is the case, how better to beat him then to learn his system better then Dad knows it himself ? I don't know Dad's skill level, but let's just say he is nearly a Grand Master. Would think learning everything he knows would be the first step to beating him at his own game. It's likely that Dad wouldn't hold any "secrets" back, looking forward to that bitter sweet day when he is beaten in his own game by his own son. 

I digress....as I fondly remember that bitter sweet day, when I got the best of my ole man in boxing. Felt kinda good and bad all at the same time. We still talk about that match some forty years later. I didn't know it at the time, as he kept it from me for a few decades, but my body bunches had paid off, and I had cracked some of his ribs. At the time, I remember thinking I was getting better, but based on his last couple of hits on me, I thought he had still won. My Dad on the other hand, knew he had just gotten a good whipping, and had decided right then and there, that was our last match. 

Sooner or later, he's gonna beat Dad, it's just a matter of time. Still would attempt to give pops the enjoyment of teaching him all that he knows. But, I understand the desire for independence and being able to do stuff on one's own.


----------



## Andrew Walsh loft (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks guys and the matter with using his system is that i already know it pretty well but he has compleetle different bird family than me and we tried it for mine but even he says it doesnt work and i need to find what does for my family of birds that i have so i am going to take anything and evrything and for a try


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the advice here is good, I read heaps of different methods, Also watched every racing pigeon clip on you tube, The ukpigeons ones are great. From this I have taken little peices of all of that and got my own method of trapping and feeding. I think if the birds fly for an hour without any flagging and trap within a minute of landing then you have a good enough basis for race day.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Andrew Walsh loft said:


> thanks guys and the matter with using his system is that i already know it pretty well but he has compleetle different bird family than me and we tried it for mine but even he says it doesnt work and i need to find what does for my family of birds that i have so i am going to take anything and evrything and for a try


 So a good proven feeding system, and it only works on certain families of birds ? Now that could be an interesting challenge, could be many hundreds of various feeds and systems. This is the first time I ever gave any thought to the idea that various families require different feed and feeding systems. I would have reservations about such a theory, but if true should be easy to remedy, simply go to the creator of your particular family line, and ask him how and what to feed. Otherwise how many seasons would one have to go through to find all of the possible feeds and methods of feeding that feed, in order to unlock the skills of this particular family ? What if after ten years of trying different feeds and feeding systems, you discover that no matter how or what you feed, you can't get results from this particular "family" ? What if after all that time, it wasn't the feed or the feeding system, but the family ? How do you know it is the feeding system and not the birds ?


----------

